# Romisen RC-N3 II R4



## Zatoichi (May 10, 2010)

Hello! It's a long time since I've posted here so I may have forgot how to search efficiently, but I've found nothing about Shiningbeam's RC-N3 with R4. I've just given my Q5 version to the girlfriend, who was very taken with it, so there's my excuse to buy another light .

Anyway, I presume it's pretty much a slightly brighter RC-N3 Q5, but if anyone has one I'd appreciate their thoughts on it (especially in comparison to the Q5). Also how low is the low on the 2 mode?

Cheers.

A big PS: It says on the site it's ok with some rechargable lithiums, but the manufacturer doesn't recommend it. Can anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## sol-leks (May 10, 2010)

I would say that it is quite safe as long as you are just aware of the heat build up.

I don't think anyone has this guy yet though because it only got posted a few days ago.


----------



## FlashPilot (May 11, 2010)

Im looking forward to the reviews on this.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 11, 2010)

Ah, so it's very new! Maybe I'll be the first to post comments on it then. I'm not sure I'll have the nerve to try it with RCR's until a few others have ok'd it though.


----------



## sol-leks (May 11, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this too. I'm hoping this new emitter gives it a better beam profile, really my only qualm with the rc-n3 was its less than perfect pattern.


----------



## Black Rose (May 11, 2010)

If it's simply an RC-N3 with a new emitter and is using the XR-E reflector, it may not look as good as it should.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know why it says on the site it should work okay with _'some' _RCR's? I can't understand why it wouldn't either work with any, or none.


----------



## baterija (May 11, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Does anyone know why it says on the site it should work okay with _'some' _RCR's? I can't understand why it wouldn't either work with any, or none.



Given that it's direct drive, and the XP-G has lower Vf, I don't think I would want to try IMRs with their higher current capability in them. Best guess I can make.


----------



## Rexlion (May 11, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Does anyone know why it says on the site it should work okay with _'some' _RCR's? I can't understand why it wouldn't either work with any, or none.


 Might be a size issue. Some RCRs are fatter or longer than others. 

Um, why do I feel like I just told a dirty joke...


----------



## Zatoichi (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I doubt it will be a size issue as there wasn't one with the Q5 version which is the same. The voltage it can handle sounds more likely, but it still doesn't seem to explain how only some RCR123's should be okay?:shrug: Maybe over charged unprotected cells could damage it? I would prefer to run mine on RCR's if possible.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 12, 2010)

Rexlion said:


> Might be a size issue. Some RCRs are fatter or longer than others.



Hey, it looks like you were right. I e-mailed Shiningbeam and Bryan has told me some batches fit RCR's better than others. That's not a problem for me, as I could always switch bodies with the one I gave my girlfriend, as she only uses primaries.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 13, 2010)

Just to let you know, mine arrived today (incredibly fast from US to UK), and it fits my Trustfire and Ultrafire RCR123's perfectly. I got the 2 mode, and it appears to be high and medium, at least with rechargables. The high is noticeably brighter than with the Q5. I'm very pleased with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashPilot (May 13, 2010)

Im glad you like your light. Is it as bright on NiMH AA's as it is on RCR123's? Id love to run this on a pair of eneloops if the diver delivers max current in that configuration.


----------



## amigafan2003 (May 13, 2010)

OK - torch arrived and I like 






RC-N3 XR-E Q5 (direct drive modded)






RC-N3 XP-G R4





Comparison - XR-E left - XP-G right

The xr-e has a few minor beam artifacts (rfaint rings) but the xp-g is flawless.

The xpg is deffinately floodier but still quite tight compared to other xpg lights I have.

I can see a slight tinge of green in the xpg but I think it looks more pronounced on the comparison shot as the xre possibly has a tint of blue. The xpg on its own does NOT look green (in fact, the xre doesn't look blue on its own either). 

Very happy with both lights.




> If it's simply an RC-N3 with a new emitter and is using the XR-E reflector, it may not look as good as it should.


That's incorrect - the reflector has been redesigned for the xpg.



> It says on the site it's ok with some rechargeable lithiums, but the manufacturer doesn't recommend it. Can anyone elaborate on this?


My Trustfire greys and AW's both fit and it's noticeably brighter on RCR's than primaries.



> Is it as bright on NiMH AA's as it is on RCR123's?



Nope.


----------



## FlashPilot (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the beam shots. It looks like a fun light.

If you are able, can you please let us know how much current you are measuring at the tailcap with frshly charged RCR123's and then again with NiMH?

Sorry to be such a pain... :naughty:


----------



## amigafan2003 (May 13, 2010)

RCR draws 800ma on high and 600mah on med.

On freshly charged Eneloops it draws 700ma on high and 500mah on med.

As an aside, the drive XRE Q5 draws 1.25a  but it is bright


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> If it's simply an RC-N3 with a new emitter and is using the XR-E reflector, it may not look as good as it should.


 


> That's incorrect - the reflector has been redesigned for the xpg.


That's excellent news. 

BTW, is part of that wall pinkish or is that from the light?


----------



## FlashPilot (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Isnt the XP-G rated for 1.5 amps max? I wonder how much brighter (if any at all) this would be if the LED were driven a bit harder.

Im thinking about this light with a higher output driver for eneloops.

What are your thoughts and a good driver for my intentions?


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2010)

FlashPilot said:


> Isnt the XP-G rated for 1.5 amps max?


Yes it is.



> I wonder how much brighter (if any at all) this would be if the LED were driven a bit harder.


I have some XP-G R4s that I am using with the 3-mode driver from Shiningbeam that is geared for XP-Gs.

On high (1.4A) it is quite bright, but not so much more than the XR-E Q5 in my L-Mini II which is driven at 1A.


----------



## FlashPilot (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison. I was looking at the 3-Mode Regulated Circuit Board for XP-G at shiningbeam.

Based in the specs, it doesnt look like it would support 2 eneloops:

* Regulated circuit board designed for Cree XP-G and XR-E emitters
* 3 modes: Low>Med>High 
* Voltage input: 2.8V - 6V
* The memory feature will memorize the last mode 
* Output current: 60mA on low, 440mA on medium and 1.4A on high
* Buck circuit board
* Linear regulators for high efficiency
* 17mm base board diameter
* Lead wires already soldered on board 
* Reverse-polarity protection prevents wrongly installed batteries from damaging the circuit
 
Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## SirJohn (May 13, 2010)

Don't those new NiZn cells run at 1.6-1.8 volts each? I'm no expert but two of those should work I would think.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 15, 2010)

Im a really big fan of the N3.....nice convertible light. As for his site saying 16340's are not recommended thats coming from the manufacturer. But all my lights seem to run better on lith rechargeables. Cant wait to get my grubby hands on one now.


----------



## rlorion (May 20, 2010)

Just recieved my RC-N3 R4 today and I love the size and weight of the light...but the light output isn't what I was expecting for the claimed 280 lumens. I compaired it to my Fenix LD20 and it's about as bright when the Fenix is on high(not turbo mode). I don't know if the claimed lumen output is a typo or if I have the right emitter in it.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

Have you tried it with a 3.7volt rcr.


----------



## rlorion (May 20, 2010)

No I have not...currently I don't have one, guess I will have to get one. Can you buy them in a store or just online? Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

The only ones that i have seen or the ones that you get from BatteryPlus but they only push out 3.2 volts. I bought my cells from 4 7's.


----------



## rlorion (May 20, 2010)

I thought that the RCR123A's only put out 3v? Thanks, for suggestion.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

I think your getting primaries and rcrs mixed up.....primaries put out about 2.8-3volts....rcrs like AW's and comparable cells put out at or around 3.7volts.....im no battery guru.


----------



## sol-leks (May 20, 2010)

Looks great to me. I like the tint of the xpgs, ppl say they are green but it makes them seem less cool to me. I love that it has less beam artifacts, that always bugged me with the rc-n3.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

Well as with other lights you just get used to it.....right. I know the Q5 version is brighter on rcr's.


----------



## rlorion (May 20, 2010)

I forgot the site that I was looking at for the RCR's and they showed that they were 3v...I am still getting used to all this. I am still a newbie to all the different battery configurations and Battereies that are out there for these flashlights.:sick2: I just wish I had more money to keep buying more lights...even though I have 20 flashlights and 5 spotlights.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

You might be thinking about these then.....

http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html


----------



## rlorion (May 20, 2010)

those are almost the same ones I was looking at. what brand makes RCR123's in 3.7v?


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

You can always check DX out....theres Ultrafires-cells that end in Fire-, AW's, Solarforce and the list can go on really.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 20, 2010)

check your pm when you get the chance bud.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 21, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Just to let you know, mine arrived today (incredibly fast from US to UK), and it fits my Trustfire and Ultrafire RCR123's perfectly. I got the 2 mode, and it appears to be high and medium, at least with rechargables. The high is noticeably brighter than with the Q5. I'm very pleased with it. :thumbsup:


 
I've never had a lousy Romisen & owned one of the Q5 versions you gifted. Solid little light for the money.

If it will fit the Ultrafire's & Trustfire batts everything else should be fine, AW's are much shorter btw (guessing by 3mm at least vs the new Ultrafires).

My favorite Zatoichi was Takeshi Kitano's remake. 
See it if you haven't already, you'll love it.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 21, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> My favorite Zatoichi was Takeshi Kitano's remake.
> See it if you haven't already, you'll love it.



I have seen it, and I love it. :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 21, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> I have seen it, and I love it. :twothumbs


 
It's right up there with Being There & I never get sick of seeing either film.


----------



## cheapbastard (Jun 11, 2010)

I just received this in the mail, I'm pretty happy with it, although I think I should have got the single-mode version because the two modes are so close... it's not really medium and high, it's more like high and a little bit higher.



sol-leks said:


> Looks great to me. I like the tint of the xpgs, ppl say they are green but it makes them seem less cool to me. I love that it has less beam artifacts, that always bugged me with the rc-n3.



Yes I agree the beam is beautiful and smooth. No rings at all. The tint looks a bit greenish when I compare with another light with a cree XR-E (which then looks bluish) but on its own it looks fine.

I thought it seemed to be taking an unusually long time to arrive in the post and it turn out my package took a detour to switzerland even though it was addressed correctly. It had a Swiss customs sticker and a swiss postal worker had underlined "Australia" in red ink and written "NOT IN SWITZERLAND" on the envelope!


----------



## charlie_hng (Jun 12, 2010)

I received mine a couple weeks ago. Quite amazing beam pattern and brightness for the money. I wondered why the new RC-N3 II R4 doesn't get much attention. It's like the jet fighter F-16 upgrades to MLU(Mid-Life Update). Probably people prefer a light with new design over old model upgrade?:shakehead

Compares with the stock RC-N3, the SB R4 sheds a typical XPG beam pattern(higher brightness in short distance, medium hotspot, more even spill) and it actually looks more pleasant. Pro: built like a tank. Actually Romisen has better QC over Ultrafire or Trustfire. Con: two mode too close. On hi it never get too hot though. Convert between 2AA vs 1CR123 is also another fun in this model. Though no real low mode, I'd still recommend it for outdoor quick shots. High on 2AA(NiMH) it should last 1.5Hrs before flickering. Good value for the money, if you asked me.

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/rcn3iir4vsstockrcn3.jpg/

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/rcn3iir4vsstockrcn3.jpg/


----------

